# SBN 2013 pics/videos thread!



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Made a separate thread because of so many pics and the new photobucket layout is crap. I thought this year's cars were even cooler than last year. I hope others will contribute their own pics here so we can have a huge hub of all the pics in one easily accessible spot.

On the SQ side, I can say with confidence that this pretty much sums up the weekend:



















About 830am Saturday:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome pics......I so enjoyed this years SBN '13.....great vehicles....great systems....great people.....It was cold outside but tons of fun.....Can't wait until the next show.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

*"I asked the ladies what they favorite color was and they all said purple so I painted the car purple"*


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

lot of shows cars there, that's pretty cool. finals at indy didn't have squat


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Best show car in the building. 








Day 1...



















Day 2 :rockon:


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks for posting pics ally, was going thru withdrawals


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Evidently there was also a Compensation Truck section... but it was rather small


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

And finally, there's this guy.




























































2 guys, 4 months, all day every day, or so the story goes.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

looks like it came out of the alpine shop. well known for some crazy wild builds


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Last couple of pics.










































































Oh and how could I forget this charming gentleman. Yes it's a white guy....





Two seconds later he hit the curb because for some reason he couldn't see where he was going... 

That's all I've got. Hopefully some others contribute (with better cameras) later on.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Ally.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Not nearly as many as Ally, but here's a few:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Ally & Mr. Douglas


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

What no pictures of the Ambulance Beyma had from Puerto Rico?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Merci!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys (girl)  

Mr head has been busy... nice clean trunk build... and what arc amp is that?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for pics


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't look at the build thread section too often?


]QUOTE=turbo5upra;1834953]Thanks guys (girl)  

Mr head has been busy... nice clean trunk build... and what arc amp is that? [/QUOTE]


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks guys (girl)
> 
> Mr head has been busy... nice clean trunk build... and what arc amp is that?


Here's his build thread
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rewwin-up-some-tasties-his-own-sbn-debut.html

iirc it's an Arc Audio CXL (older amp before the xxk)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the pics.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a bit slow... lol- and I second that "clean trunk build"


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah that Mopar was suhweet! As was Nelson's 5-series. That car had me drooling for several minutes. Mmm, Brax Matrix....


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm diggin the team arc pic. Brian, what a boss :laugh:


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Yeah that Mopar was suhweet! As was Nelson's 5-series. That car had me drooling for several minutes. Mmm, Brax Matrix....


Nice meeting you bro! the wheels was breaking necks


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


>


That is alot of hardware.... And who is that guy in the back left corner? He sure is handsome.



Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

nepl29 said:


> Nice meeting you bro! the wheels was breaking necks


Mike- that was you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2aSedPGyrw


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pics everyone. Looks like good times.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Just for Ally. If its not fun it's not worth doing


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. 

great pics


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. 

great pics


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

secretsquirl said:


> Just for Ally. If its not fun it's not worth doing


Nice pics

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------

